
Show HN: I wrote a book about learning ReactJS - nsebhastian
Hello HN,<p>I wrote a book about making web application using React. It&#x27;s called React Distilled, and it explores the fundamental principles of React systematically in 7 days.<p>Website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sebhastian.com&#x2F;react-distilled&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sebhastian.com&#x2F;react-distilled&#x2F;</a><p>The book distills the most important topic to learn about React, so you don&#x27;t have to painstakingly browse the web, looking for pieces of React knowledge to build a fully working application.<p>The 7 parts will have the following content:<p>Day 1 - React 101, a practical introduction of React fundamentals<p>Day 2 - Routing, how to make navigation works and in sync with Browser URL<p>Day 3 - Form and Input Controls, to learn about accepting, validating, and submitting user inputs<p>Day 4 - React lifecycle functions, to learn the lifecycle of components and their uses<p>Day 5 - Using Firebase as React backend service, to learn how React can interact with backend services<p>Day 6 - Adding Firebase Authentication, to secure your application from anauthorized access<p>Day 7 - Optimizing and deploying, where you will deploy DGBook into Netlify<p>React Distilled considers your time important, and will actually make you understand how to create a React application from start to finish in one week, not months!<p>If you have any friends who are getting into React but are overwhelmed with so many stuff to learn, You can share this news, or tell me and I will reach out to them :)<p>Thanks for reading!
Nathan
======
GuillaumeBrdet
This is pretty cool Nathan, you should try to get it on Goodreads!

~~~
nsebhastian
That's a good idea. Thanks!

